# New to lyft, region N/A question



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

So I got approved with lyft today. Seeing if I can't catch a couple extra rides around me when uber is slow.

When I sign in to lyft, the passenger side shows region N/A , I go down the road in the map a bit and maybe 10 mins down the road it switches and says 7 mins. Go a bit back down the road and it says region N/A.

Does this mean when I'm signed on at home sitting around , I can't get any calls. There is no way I can see to see myself on the map like on Uber, and I don't understand why a minute down the road it goes from 7 mins to N/A . 

Just curious , Uber might have to get me out and about and than maybe I'll be in a lyft zone when I drop off. If in fact my area is not available for Lyft


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Michael A Middono said:


> So I got approved with lyft today. Seeing if I can't catch a couple extra rides around me when uber is slow.
> 
> When I sign in to lyft, the passenger side shows region N/A , I go down the road in the map a bit and maybe 10 mins down the road it switches and says 7 mins. Go a bit back down the road and it says region N/A.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you will have to drive around like the rest of us.


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

Nah, I prefer to sit at home and wait for pings. I do this casually, no need to keep my couch warm all day, but I try to keep it warm and cozy most of the time lol. 

I did figure as much, was just curious if the N/A goes away after I sign in, or if anyone even wanted a lyft ride around me , they wouldn't be able to because it's actually not available. Or just not available because there are no drivers.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Have someone try to ping you from the available region.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Montgomery Alabama is not on the list where Lyft is active. Do you live in another Montgomery?
https://www.lyft.com/cities


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

Montgomery Illinois


----------

